# صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا



## الملك العقرب (21 فبراير 2007)

مش عارف اقول ايه​


----------



## قلم حر (21 فبراير 2007)

ويل للاٍنسان عندما يخسر اٍنسانيته !
ربنا يجيرنا و يحمي الطفوله .
صوره قاسيه جدا .....لكننا للأسف حقيقيه !
ربنا يجيرنا من الأعظم .


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 فبراير 2007)

ده مصير الدول المتحاربة من الداخل مثل الصومال و السودان الحرب ويل ولكن للئسف معظم دول افرقيا تشتهر الحروب الاهلية


----------



## ارووجة (21 فبراير 2007)

الله يعينهم....اليوم  السياسيين بيعملوا الحروب...والاطفال والشعب  هم اللي  بياكلوهاااااا...
بدل مايحطو الملياردات علشان صاروخ والا دبابة ...
يحطوها  لمساعدة الاطفال والفقراء ...


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 فبراير 2007)

عندك حق يا اروجة انت عرفة ان مال الزكاه يستخدم لقتلنا و للئرهاب


----------



## loveinya (22 فبراير 2007)

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام
بس يد الرب قديرة 
​


----------



## jim_halim (22 فبراير 2007)

صورة مؤثرة حقيقي .. 

و ويل للظالم عندما يصرخ هذا المسكين إلي الله ...


----------



## ميرنا (22 فبراير 2007)

*حرام عليك يا ملك طب اكتب تحذير الصوره مؤلمه جداا:smil13: *​


----------



## المناهرى2007 (22 فبراير 2007)

واللة صورة تقطع القلب


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 فبراير 2007)

اسف يا ميرنا و يا مناهري بس الناس لازم تفوق لان الخطر قادم


----------



## shadyos (5 مارس 2007)

يارب ارحم
كيرياليسون يا رب ارحم
يا رب ارحم كيرياليسون يا رب ارحم
كيرياليسون يا رب ارحم كيرياليسون يا رب ارحم
يارب ارحم كيرياليسون  يارب ارحم
كيرياليسون يا رب ارحم
يارب ارحم


----------



## الملك العقرب (6 مارس 2007)

الصورة مئثرة فعلا انا اعصابي تعبت لما شفتها


----------



## candy shop (6 مارس 2007)

صوره صعبه اوى لكن للاسف موجوده بكتره       دعوا الاولاد يأتون اللى,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## fullaty (6 مارس 2007)

انا مش عارفة لما الرؤساء يرون هذه الصور لا يشعرون باى ذنب ولا يشعرون بان بطمعهم يحدث هذا ويطلعوا يقولوا ان الدنيا فى رخاء وارتفاع مستوى المعيشة ربنا يرحمنا ويرحم هؤلاء الاطفال 
شكرا على الصورة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## marmar_jesus (6 مارس 2007)

انا بجد مش عرفه اقول ايه بس ده بجد حرام


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 مارس 2007)

يا فيبي انت و مرمر الناس دول كل همهم جمع المال مش مهم البشر


----------



## kimo14th (7 مارس 2007)

*ربنا معاهم  *​


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 مارس 2007)

يا رب


----------



## no0ona (10 مارس 2007)

ربنا يعوضو انشالله


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 مارس 2007)

يارب يا no0ona


----------



## عمود الدين (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

*ربنا يسعدهم احنا بايدينا نصللهم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

أكيد الصوره دى هتفكرنا بأنه فى ناس محتاجين كتير ويا ريت كل واحد يفكر ممكن يعمل أيه ؟ ولا تنسوا        ( ابسط يدك للفقير لكى تكمل بركتك ) .وشكرا" يا الملك العقرب .


----------



## sandy23 (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

صورة مؤلمة
ربنا يساعدهم ويحميهم


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

هنا ياتي دور المسيح علي فكرة يا جماعة البعثات التبشيرية في هذه الدول عملة شغل جامد و شعرها من اجل حياه افضل انت عرفين ان الارساليات السويسرية شغالة هناك من سنة 1800


----------



## alhor (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*


شكراً ياالملك العقرب 

طفولة تهان وبراءة تقتل 

ودى صورمن ملايين الصور الصعبة

تحذير الصور صعبة 

http://www.labaik-africa.org/images/nigerpic/16.jpg

http://www.daralhayat.com/arab_news...08P01-03.txt/DarforChildren_01.jpg_440_-1.jpg

اكرر تحذير الصور صعبة 

http://newsimg.bbc.co.uk/media/images/40251000/jpg/_40251737_starving203.jpg

http://www.islamway.com/Basateen/niger/resources/gallery/23.jpg

اكرر تحذير الصور صعبة 

http://saaid.net/Minute/img/image014.jpg

http://www.yabdoo.com/users/476/gallery/1102_p28271.jpg

اكرر تحذير الصور صعبة 

http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/2651/1128901223df4.jpg

http://www.islamway.com/Basateen/niger/resources/gallery/1.jpg

اكرر تحذير الصور صعبة 

http://news.filbalad.com/images/NewsPics/Medium/20050525T19284521191.jpg

http://arabic.peopledaily.com.cn/200303/05/images/g0521s.JPG​


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

ياه الناس ديه محتاجة مساعدة بجد الامم المتحدة و هيئة الاغذية العالمية مش هتعرف تشتغل لوحدها يا رب اسعدهم اذاي


----------



## alhor (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*


ُشفت الصور ياملك 

شوف ياسيدى مش مكفيهم جوعهم لا وكمان بيعذبوهم 

مافيش انسانية ولا رحمة

أنه إرهاب جيل.. 

وقتل البراءة.. 

واضطهاد للانسانية.. 

وتخويف وترويع طفولة.. 

وهدم للقيم .. 

ونسف وسفك للمستقبل ..

منظر صعب

http://212.119.67.86/okaz/myfiles/2006/04/09/l20-big.jpg

http://www.palpress.ps/images/lib1/dddd.jpg

اكرر منظر صعب

http://www.akhbaruna.com/files/imag...s a girl as she weeps next to the body of.jpg​


----------



## alhor (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*



كمان عذاب 

مناظر صعبة 

http://www.aleqt.com/nwspic/14415.jpg

ايه الُجرم اللى ارتكبه هذا الطفل ؟ !!!

http://www.aohrs.org/userimages/4444.jpg​


----------



## maged rofaaa (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

:66::close_tem:gy0000:


----------



## الملك العقرب (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

مرسي يا جماعو صلو من اجلي


----------



## alhor (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*



صلوات القديسين 

تحياتى

​


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

مرسي ياباشا


----------



## امير العذاب (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

الله يعينهم....


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

امين يا يسوع مرسي علي ردك الجميل


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

انه اله الحياة به كانت وبغيره كنا نحن امواتا لكنه حررنا بدمه الذي لانستحقه , على الصليب صالحنا مع الاب وحررنا من الموت مهماا كتبت وقلت لا افي حقه
صلوا لاجل كل من يحتاج الصلاة واطلبوا منه لابه قال ( تعالوا الي ياجميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم .... امين


----------



## اني بل (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

انا بقول اد ايه لازم نشكر الرب على بركاته وجوده واحساناته يوميا بدل من التذمر.....

يارب عوّد السنتنا على شكرك دائما​


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

فعلا يا جماعة بجد مرسي علي الردود الجميلة ديه


----------



## العجايبي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

صورة قاسية جداااااااااااااااااااااااا ولكنها موجودة  فى العالم الواقعى


----------



## اميره فيكتور (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

من يفعل باحد اخوتى الاصاغر فبى ايضا قد فعل
ها هو رب المجد يسوع المسيح يشبه نفسه بهؤلاء
فماذا نفعل نحن بالمسيح ان رايناه فى هذا الوضع
لانى جعت ولم تطعمونى
متى رايناك يارب جعان ولم نخدمك
لانكم لم تفعلوا باحد اخوتى الاصاغر فبى لم تفعلوا
هو ده المسيح كلى المجد والكرامه يخلى ذاته ليتشه بهولاء ونحن ماذا نقدم لهم
الرب يعيننا على الصلاه من اجلهم وايضا خدمتهم بقلب محب واضعين فى ذواتنا ان المسيح ما زال يطعمنا كل يوم من بركاته اليوميه
امين


----------



## الملك العقرب (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

فاليرحمنا الرب جميعا


----------



## MarMar2004 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

ربنا يرحمنا ويحميهم ويسترهم ويخفف عنهم


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

امين


----------



## monlove (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

ربنا يرحمنا من المنظر دة 
عيشين ومش عيشين


----------



## الملك العقرب (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

ربنا يرحمهم مرسي علي مرورك


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

ربنا يرحمهم

ويرفع عنهم و يسندهم و يقويهم


ربنا موجود​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة .......... شوفوا بنفسكوا*

امين يا رب مرسي علي مرورك


----------

